# Amtrak Police



## Howard Campe (Feb 21, 2020)

I read a thread on another site that said Amtrak Police were being moved from stations to trains because of increased onboard crime. Does anybody know what kind of crime is going on?


----------



## dogbert617 (Feb 22, 2020)

That is a good question, as I've never thought crime was a big problem on Amtrak trains. The worst I've ever noticed in VERY rare cases, were unruly passengers getting kicked off the train at random stops. Probably due to violating the no drinking policy if you're at your coach seat, or being annoying to other passengers. Of course I'm aware drinking is allowed, if you're inside your own sleeping car room and upgraded to that.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 22, 2020)

This topic is being discussed in more detail in the Amtrak forum: https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/increased-security-presence-on-trains.77058/#post-835052


----------

